# FF udder opinions



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a Nubian FF that I marked down as being due anytime this week. This is my first Nubian (all my other goats are Boers) and her udder growth looks different. Is it normal for a Nubian to have such a small udder before kidding or should it be bigger? Right now I have her in a kidding pen, but I have another doe that will be on day 145 Saturday, so she's about to be kicked out.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Her ligs look gone, are they? My ff nubian didn't get a very big udder, it was an unplanned breeding, she's alot younger then I'd like and I blamed it partially on that. I pulled the baby (single) and let her dry up. You could actually feel more of an udder then you could see (she would have been able to raise the baby just fine). Don't know if that helps, but if her ligs are gone I wouldn't kick her out yet.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not so sure you should pull this girl out yet. Looks like she's discharging and really sunk in around her tail head. I'll bet if you had her freshly clipped close her udder would look bigger than it does and some FF's don't get a huge udder usually gets better throughout the milking season. Also you may still have a few days to go on her and one day walk out to see her udder has grown, then boom she kids. Hang in there. What day is she on? I've got a doe on day 148 up in the stall no discharge, not softening of the tail head and ligs are hard as a pencile. I just know one day she's gonna be ready she's a FF too so I have no history of kiddings. I say keep an eye on her and hang in there :hug:


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I'll give her a couple more days. Her ligs are gone on one side, but not the other. I thought wrote down when she was due, but now I can't find where I wrote it and all I remember is that it was this week some time. She was with the buck for two heat cycles, so I thought maybe she didn't take the first time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some FF ...fill really big.... while others.... just have a start..............each year... they will get more volume....you will just have to wait and see.... but... she may also bloom ...at the last minute for you too.... :wink:


----------

